# Advice from a commercial agent !



## MichaelandDawn (Mar 18, 2008)

got chatting to a member of this forum who has recently bought a cafe bar, and they recommended a certain agent who they said was fair, and informative.

I sent him an email asking on his views regards certain parts of the costa del sol.

I said i had seen a stunning cafe bar in Las Gaviotas and wondered what he thought of the area, he said he was in las Gaviotas the other day and there wasn't a sole about, it's a quiet area, but there are one or two places that can do well there but he even tried to talk a couple out of buying their last year, they thought they had a great deal because the bar was about 26,000€, they went ahead and bought and needless to say they are now back in the UK. Las Gaviotas looks great but in reality it takes a lot to encourage people to go their out of season, most places their fail because it's off the beaten track.

He also said that the same went for Benalmadena port/marina, which is great in the summer but the winter can be windy so people want more sheltered areas, also if you have a huge terrace and small interior, which is the usual scenario, in the winter you simply can't fit enough people in to make a living. Los Porches is another on to avoid, along with Bonanza and Ibenza squares.

I always thought that buying a cafe bar in the Benalmadena Marina area would be a good move!

He told me to look in Arroyo de la miel, the main areas not the two squares I just mentioned (bonanza and ibenza) , Fuengirola even but not the port, 
places like Alhaurin el Grand, San Pedro or even some parts of Torremolinos. He said that the minute an agent offered me somewhere in a port, any port, it's time to avoid them!

My questions to you guys are:-

1. Do you agree with what he said regards areas to avoid?
2. Which areas of Fuengirola would still be worth considering?
3. Is Las Gaviotas not worth bothering with?
4. Whats the areas that i have marked in red like year round?


Thanks for your advice xxxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Dont know those areas to be honest

But it sounds like you have an agent being straight and honest with you maybe?

I would imagine that Fuenguerola is awash with bars .... wherever you choose there is going to be a challenge for sure


----------



## AndyMan (Feb 14, 2008)

You really need to come see for yourself .... The only Las Gaviotas I know here is on the paseo in Benalmadena, and I walk past it most days and it is NEVER empty, most places only open until late afternoon this time of year but in the daytime they all have people in. Bonanza sq can be quiet inthe winter time as there is very little sun there but it does have a lot of expats and long stay tourists there. Ibensa sq. gets people most year round as it gets very sunny ... Los Porches is a bit hit and miss not a great location yet some of the bars there seem to do really well. As for the marina , it tends to be mostly Spanish bars and clubs there and I would imagine the lease prices would be very very high. There are a few on the back of the marina for sale but it would not be easy to get people around to them. 

As for Fuengirola I would agree with staying clear of the port ,as it really is a horrible looking place. Was down fish ally last week and most places had people in there.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I live near Alhaurin el grande, there are a lot of British there and its a busy town with lots of bars, some seem to be about a quarter full and others empty when I've visited and they are all more or less empty in the evenings. But that is porbably cos its cold at the moment I guess, I havent experienced it in the summer yet. 

I think a lot of the bars appear to cater for Brits ie, full english breakfasts and menu boards written in English. I dont know much else though. I know for a fact you have to have a licence which can take up to a year to come through and it is illegal to trade under the present owners licence unless he remains the owner of the property. Apparently a lot of people do this, but if you're caught you will be prosecuted.

You need to visit these places and go see the bars when you're not being officially shown round - have a drink in them, ask around in local shops. 

In El Grande, there is a British newsagents and a British fish and chip shop, both of these have owners who would fill you in on the background of the area

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> I live near Alhaurin el grande, there are a lot of British there and its a busy town with lots of bars, some seem to be about a quarter full and others empty when I've visited and they are all more or less empty in the evenings. But that is porbably cos its cold at the moment I guess, I havent experienced it in the summer yet.
> 
> I think a lot of the bars appear to cater for Brits ie, full english breakfasts and menu boards written in English. I dont know much else though. I know for a fact you have to have a licence which can take up to a year to come through and it is illegal to trade under the present owners licence unless he remains the owner of the property. Apparently a lot of people do this, but if you're caught you will be prosecuted.
> 
> ...


Blimey!!! It sounds like Britain there to me


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Blimey!!! It sounds like Britain there to me



If it wasnt for the fact they all drive on the wrong side of the road, you'd think you were in ...... kent!!!!!!!!!


Jo


----------

